# Top 5 list



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So I'm sitting here thinking about what I'd like to do to my cruze and nothing is coming to mind. This got me thinking, what's your top 5 list for mods for your cruze?


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Tune, tint, weather tech, wheels.
Lastly would be (although not avail) def delete- replace with spare- this is just me and not trying to start a debate about emissions just wishful thinking


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Tune, Tint, Audio Upgrade, Resonator Bypass, Plasti Dip


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Tune
Retrofit 

That's honestly it at this point. I guess I'd consider lowering it a tiny bit, but not sure if it's logical.






 Sent with iLove


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

stereo
tint
turn signal mirrors
red led interior
interior wrap


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

1 bigger style DIC( the screen between the rev and speedo)
2 mylink
3 17 inch 10 spoke oems
4 the euro spec rear diffuser and boot lid spoiler 
5 stop start .
pushing the 5 a bit 
6 would love a sued interior 
7 wouldn't mind the diesel motor


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Loving all the ideas


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

18's
Retrofit headlights
Lower a little 
Audio upgrade
Led taillights
Retrofit led bar into rear glass/roof
Paint interior trim glossy black.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

DP, MP, BOV, Tune, Audio in that order. I have the eco and think it STUPID to mess with the exterior. GM spent MILLIONS making my car hella aerodynamic not gonna F with it. Power improvement and audio is my thang.
Mike


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If a bov was as easy as swapping the factory for a louder after market I would in a heartbeat...to bad gm made it difficult


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Forge Atmospheric BOV is easy as **** took 30 min


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Then you need a tune


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tune, tint, plastidip


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Tune, exhaust, downpipe, ported manifold and midpipe or intake.

Not the order I did them in though, haha.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a tune and catback so:

1)Midpipe/Downpipe

2) Audio upgrade

3) Wheels 17" because I drive on crappy highways so need the meatier tires

4) Engine bay, footwell, underbody lighting kit (underbody not while driving!)

5) Custom Seat Covers


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmm, I like it just the way it is, but if I *had* to pick 5... Hmmm. I can't really do it. Maybe add a sub to the stereo.That's all I got.


----------

